# Ogre Kingdoms FAQ



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...re_Kingdoms_FAQ_Version_1_0_December_2011.pdf

I like most of these. Slaughtermasters can wear magic armor, Bruiser BSB with magic banners still get big names, and "Been There, Done That" takes place when you deploy the Maneaters just to name a few of the answers we got.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ogres just got better........


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice. That Ironfist thing was weird for Slaughtermasters.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It is a terrible rule when they say "Yes, Slaughtermasters get armor, but you're cheesy if you do it". Daming with faint praise, I say. Skaven also were updated.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> It is a terrible rule when they say "Yes, Slaughtermasters get armor, but you're cheesy if you do it". Daming with faint praise, I say. Skaven also were updated.


If it was a terrible rule then it would have been shot down but apparently it's not broken to give a Slaughtermaster an armor save (probably because to reliably wound him you start negating armor saves anyways). It really just reads more like Jervis got a little butthurt about not getting his way on this.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The issue actually is there are a lot of armors that give other special abilities. And he dodged the question if it's a shield. So can you have a magic shield and an ironfist, get the specials, and still get the parry save as you have the ironfist which isn't a shield but is armor.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> The issue actually is there are a lot of armors that give other special abilities. And he dodged the question if it's a shield. So can you have a magic shield and an ironfist, get the specials, and still get the parry save as you have the ironfist which isn't a shield but is armor.


Considering the Ironfist looks more like a gauntlet than an actual shield I'd say it's really just a peice of armor that happens to give a parry save. But that's just my interpretation of how it works.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah, SM great weapon.... thought it very strange that a butcher could have one but that a Sm couldn't, makes me a happy bunny. Still don't think I'll ever give him magic armour though... some things are just wrong, dispite what others may say (like being able to give a SM the armour of destiny instead of the talisman of preservation alongside his ironfist: you've just upped his 6+/4++ to 4+/4++ to a measly 5pts, and can choose other shiny talismans to go with it... ridiculous.


Its quite fun that BSBs can have great names... I might have to look them up again since I had written them off as useless. EG- Mawseeker, which I thought was useful but not great quadrupled in value in this book... but its now not a bad option for a BSB. T6 and you get an instant reroll on that stupidity test and can shove the standard of discipline on the standard. Your BSB instantly becomes Ld9 and pretty damn nails to boot... I might have to get a BSB now instead of taking a small unit of ironguts with discipline to shove in as skragg/SM guard.


----------

